# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Propriedades curativas do alho

## NunoCarvalho

Olá reefamigos

Recentemente após aquisição de um peixe de proveniência duvidosa, tive um dissabor.
Todas as condições estavam ideais para o sucesso do peixe no aquário, porém ao invés de um stress moderado típico de alguns cirurgiões obtive uma completa desgraça.
O peixe era portador de odinium. 
Todos os peixes possuem criptocarion que assume um alojamento do tipo enquistamento intra-muscular no peixe.
O facto do parasita sair fora do controlo das defesas imunitárias do peixe depende quase única e exclusivamente da presença excessiva de uma ormona chamada _adrenalina_ no sangue do peixe.
Essa adrenalina é libertada pelos peixes em situações extremas de stress psicológico ou físico.
Com o odinium a história é diferente.
Ele vageia por quase todos os aquários e tem a capacidade de ficar latente por periodos superiores a meio ano, em rochas, areão, etc.
O peixe em questão veio de uma recente captura e nem tinha ainda tempo de se adaptar ao cativeiro. Como logista precavido o sr. que mo vendeu mantinha o peixe a cobre debelando e controlando quaisquer doenças que pudessem surgir.
Rapidamente a doença tomou proporções incontroláveis para ser tratada com qualquer produto que fosse reefsafe.
Tive que remover os meus peixes quase todos e apenas ficaram os que não conseguiria retirar sem desmontar todo o reef.
Falo de algumas chromis viridis, de um labroides dimiatus e de um Paracanthurus Hepatus do  Pacífico.
Estes peixes na minha modesta opinião são impossiveis de capturar num reef como o meu de 3,30 metros de comprimento total, tendo 230Kg de rocha a formar grutas, refúgios e toda a espécie de esconderijos com múltiplas saidas é impossivel apanhar um hepatus.
O que fazer???
- NADA!!!
Esperar pacientemente ou que o peixe melhore ou morra.
Infelizmente não tenho ainda ozonizador nem uv`s, portando apostei em continuar o meu tratamento à água com EXODIN e reforçar a alimentação com algo que lhes desse alguma resistência imunitária.
Tentei continuar a dar o granulado e nori e acrescentar à dieta alho fresco moído.
Os peixes fugiam do alho a 7 pés! comiam apenas o que estavam habituados.
Como forçar peixes a ingerir alho? Fácil! lembrei-me de fazer sumo de alho.
Apenas 2 colheres de sopa de agua mineral com 1 cabeça de alhos frescos e suculentos devidamente descascados e retirados os "cuzinhos" das pontas de cada dente de alho, meti tudo dentro de um copo alto, bati tudo com a batedeira da sopa de modo a fazer uma pasta bastante líquida, verti a pasta para um passador de chá de rede fina de modo a passar só o liquido para outro copo e... voilá! Sumo de alho!
Guardei o líquido dentro de um frasco de vidro selado  no frigorifico e quando dou de comida aos peixes embebo o granulado durante 10 minutos num pequeno copito de plástico cheio com 6ml de sumo de modo à comida inchar e absorver todo o alho.
Depois dou aos peixes e eles adoram.
Foi remédio santo, os peixes começaram a ficar mais saudáveis e resistentes e a doença está a ser rapidamente debelada.
Os primeiros resultados foram visiveis logo nas primeiras 24 horas.

Sumo de alho, experimentem.

Abraços

NunoMar

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Palmas:   Fantástico Nuno  parabens.

Já tinha lido acerca das propriedades curativas do alho para reabilitar peixes, mas a tua experiencia "curativa" acho que me vai pôr periodicamente a vitaminar os meus (pelo sim pelo não). Fico satisfeito por conseguires resolver o teu problema, que apesar de não ser meu me estava a deixar aborrecido.

----------


## NunoCarvalho

Se o colocares num belo lombo de porco e levares ao forno regado com vinho branco e umas batatinhas... hummmm delicia!  :SbClown:  
Eu tb já ouvi falar mas não me perece muito lógico.
Sei que algumas ervas e legumes caseiros beneficiam a saúde dos peixes.
No caso dos cirurgiões pode usar-se coentros(não confundir com salsa), espinafres e bróculos (tudo cru).
O alho reforça o sistema imunitário dos peixes, o pior é forçá-los a aceitá-lo!
Daí a ideia que resultou do sumo de alho.

Abraços

NunoMar

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O extracto de alho tem sido usado aqui ja a algum tempo e os resultados teem sido que em infecoes menores de crypto irritans tem havido algum successo mas em mais preventativo deve ser usado regularmente na comida. Outro ponto que gostaria de mencionar e que em experimentacoes clinicas ten sido provado que STRESS nao e prerequesito para infecao, peixes saudaveis que sao expostos a este parasita podem ficar infectados. 




> O peixe era portador de odinium


Tens a certeza ? Atem agora nao conhece nenhum medicamento que pode ser usado contra Oodinium. E uma das mais perigosos parasitas e em geral mata todos os membros do aquario em poucos dias.

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/amylloodiniumart.htm

----------


## NunoCarvalho

Yep, é odinium.
Pó branco na pele, barbatanas a apodrecer... não vou relatar mais porque nem me quero lembrar.
O meu Naso Vlamingii está a ficar pior pois foi o mais atacado, as barbatanas estão a apodrecer de dia para dia.
O Yellow Tang está a ficar com os lábios com sangue e a cara toda ensanguentada(rosada), há algo que eu possa fazer?
Os peixes do tanque principal que não estão a cobre melhoraram

Abraços


NunoMar

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

"Infested systems can be cured in one of three ways:

1) Leaving the tank "fallow" (without fish hosts) for 6 to 8 weeks. This process can be sped up by elevating water temperature. A figure stated by Bower (1987) is perhaps 2 weeks at 35 C. (95 F.).

2) Bleaching the system with a minimum of 3 tsp. per gallon of chlorine bleach for 24 hours, then dumping, freshwater rinsing... 

3) Draining the system and letting it dry thoroughly. 

Prevention of introduction of the parasite is the single best method of control. Along with freshwater bath protocols in the acclimation, introduction of new fishes, a good two week or more period of isolation, examination of new fish livestock will all but guarantee success in avoiding this parasite. 

Environmental factors like degree of crowding, presence of filter feeders and filtration methods like ultraviolet sterilization and diatomaceous earth have been discussed in reducing the likelihood of infection, removal of a percentage of dinospores. 

Other promising treatments have included the use of hydrogen peroxide as a bath (75 to 150 ppm for thirty minutes), fresh seawater used to flush (http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/SEAGRANT/Makai/nov98/2.html).

None of these is 100% effective in eradicating Amyloodinium from a system." 

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/amylloodiniumart.htm

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Infelizmente nao sei traduzir para portugues os termos usados so acho que seria melhor por em ingles  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Eu tb já ouvi falar mas não me perece muito lógico.


Oi Nuno ....
... então explica lá porquê....O alho parece-te lógico... mas o Gengibre não?
Abraços,
Ricardo

----------


## Ricardo Ventura

Considero esta experiência fantástica e deixo a minha opinião quanto à discussão alho/gengibre.

Uma coisa é certa: a ciência já mais que comprovou as propriedades antimicrobianas e antivirais do alho. Além disto o alho não provoca reacções alérgicas ou outros efeitos colaterais.
Na medicina homeopática o alho é bastante usado para combater problemas circulatórios, colesterol elevado, diabetes, infecções urinárias, enxaquecas, deficiências imunológicas e tensão alta.

E para além disto, toda a gente sabe que o alho também protege os peixes dos vampiros!!!   :SbSourire:  
Aposto que por esta não esperavam vocês!   :SbSourire:  

O gengibre é um estimulante circulatório muito forte e vasodilatador, anti-séptico, expectorante e antiespasmódico. A raiz actua como calmante nas constipações, nomeadamente quando os pulmões e o sistema respiratório são afectados. Para além disso provoca sudoração (excelente para que as toxinas dêem à sola), e alivia cólicas e flatulência -  :Whistle:  - uhm... os peixes têm disto??

De resto, é um excelente tonificador do aparelho digestivo.

O facto do alho ter propriedades antimicrobianas e antivirais torna-o mais indicado para ajudar no combate a patologias como o oodinium, porque pelo menos evita que o peixe venha a desenvolver outras patologias infecciosas na sequência do oodinium. Além disso, e porque reforça o sistema imunitário, permite ao organismo ter resistência suficiente para aguentar todo o processo curativo inerente.

Por si só, tenho sérias dúvidas que o alho cure o oodinium, embora, como já deixaram implicito, preventivamente tenha de facto um papel importante, e se os peixes gostarem da comida embebida no suco como referiu o Nuno Mar, então é ouro sobre azul.

----------


## NunoCarvalho

Oi Reefamigos

Quanto ao gengibre... sei lá Ricardo! não me soa bem, mas agora pensando melhor.. alho também não me soa bem.  :SbSourire: .

Sei que eles adoram o sumo de alho.

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá Nuno, sei que este tópico já tem algum tempo, e parece-me muito útil, mas sabes quanto tempo dura bem fechado no frigorífico este "sumo de alho" que fazes e que eu agora também fiz, se não souberes e se alguém daqui souber também agradecia uma resposta  :Smile: ... obrigado desde já!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Nuno, sei que este tópico já tem algum tempo, e parece-me muito útil, mas sabes quanto tempo dura bem fechado no frigorífico este "sumo de alho" que fazes e que eu agora também fiz, se não souberes e se alguém daqui souber também agradecia uma resposta ... obrigado desde já!!



 :Olá:  Paulo

Em qualquer farmácia ou loja de produtos dietéticos,encontras suco de alho em comprimidos de gel...depois com uma seringa com a respectiva agulha è só furares e aspirares,colocando algumas gotas na comida...o excedente aguenta na geleira várias semanas na boa.

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Olá Jorge, um GRANDE obrigado desde já pela info vou verse arranjo então!!  :Smile:

----------

